# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Verhoogde bloedbezinking

## moemsi

3 jaar geleden werd ik opeens duizelig en werd het zwart voor mijn ogen een paar keer achter elkaar. Toen bijna een jaar geen last meer. Daarna ineens weer dezelfde klachten. 2 dagen lang. Bij huisarts geweest. Een ecg gemaakt, omdat ik ook hartkloppingen had, niets gevonden. Vorige jaar weer hetzelfde nu hield het langer aan. Hartkastje meegekregen en bloed geprikt op div. onderdelen. Niets gevonden alleen overslaan hart.
Dit jaar klachten erger geworden. Tijdens het fietsen hartkloppingen duizeligheid en bijna flauwvallen. Algemeen bloed en urine-onderzoek gehad. Uitkomst alleen blaasontsteking en bloedbezinking 53. Blaasontsteking over maar bloedbezinking hetzelfde. Klachten zijn momenteel iets vager maar niet over. Is trouwens nu ook een beetje angst bij. Maandag gesprek met de huisarts. Het lijkt of ik hier alleen last van heb in de zomer. Ik denk nu zelf aan een allergie.
Wie kan mij hierover iets zeggen.

----------


## Siri1966

Bezinking 53 >>>dat = VEEL te HOOG !!!
Zo rond de 20 = aardig ''netjes''.

Jij hebt veel ontstekingen in jouw lichaam.
Een GOEDE [neuroloog] of internist bezoeken...zou ik jou aan raden.

Veel sterkte toegewenst...en...laat je niet afschepen door een specialist !!

p.s. Een cardioloog zou ook [met jouw problemen] een optie kunnen zijn.

----------


## moemsi

Siri
Bedankt voor je bericht. 
Ga morgen al naar de internist. Huisarts heeft dit geregeld. 
Of het een goede is weet ik niet. 
Zal de bevindingen mededelen

----------


## albertus

Een bloedbezinking van 53 ?
Dit is wel heel erg hoog!

----------


## moemsi

Is ook erg hoog. 
Heb morgen een afspraak bij de internist.
Ben benieuwd wat er nu gaat gebeuren.

----------


## moemsi

Even terug komen op mijn verhaal.
Heb inmiddels vele bezoekjes gebracht aan het ziekenhuis en evenveel onderzoeken gehad. Bloedonderzoek, echo van boven en onderlichaam, echo van het hart, long en hart foto's, 2 maal een ct-scan en een scan met radioactieve vloeistof, een holter voor 24 uur en er moet nog een fiets-test worden gedaan.
Resultaat.
Heb een UPJ-stenose d.w.z. een vernauwing van de urineleider aan de rechter kant. Moet elk jaar terugkomen. Hoeft nu nog niets aan te gebeuren volgens de uroloog.

Wat de cardioloog betreft dat hoor ik volgende week maandag na de fiets-test.

Of dit alles ook iets te maken heeft met een te hoge bloedbezinking weet ik niet.

----------

